

Silicone Oil Droplets showing quantum like interference - sjcsjc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHHaDWEWtQE

======
sjcsjc
Some other very interesting links:

[http://dspace.mit.edu/openaccess-
disseminate/1721.1/80700](http://dspace.mit.edu/openaccess-
disseminate/1721.1/80700) Wavelike statistics from pilot-wave dynamics in a
circular corral

[http://meetings.aps.org/Meeting/DFD13/Event/202688](http://meetings.aps.org/Meeting/DFD13/Event/202688)
Quantization of a particle guided by its own pilot-wave

